# Mama's or Daddy's?



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

So just wondering...

Penny has been since day one and at 15 months still is a mama's girl. If I'm traveling she will wait by the front door/window for me to return from work until nearly bedtime and do the same everyday even though Dozer and daddy are home and in the other room. If my fiancé isn't home, well, she barely notices. 

Dozer on the other hand was a mama's boy for about the first year because I fed, let out, trained, bathed, everything for him while daddy only played. Then daddy was the calming force during seizures and he quickly became a daddy's boy looking for a security blanket. This caused me to say things like "I'm getting my own Vizsla" before finding Penny. Lol. Now at nearly three years old Dozer is coming back around to being mama's yet again. And I LOVE it! Two Vs for me, none for you. 

To whom is yours most attached?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think both of ours favor the wife more than me. My older Apollo will wait for me before he follows them though. Our younger boy Ares is very attached to my wife, I think it would be safe to call him her shadow!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is a mommy's boy, has been since day 1. We suspected that Chase would be daddy's dog because Miles is so attached to me, and we were right. He bonded with Miles first, then dad. He definitely has become more affectionate to me over the last few days, but overall my husband spends more time holding him because Miles occupies my lap!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson's 10 months and is turning into a mama's boy. Daddy does most of the walking and all of the feeding, but mommy does the fun puppy play dates and splits cheese sticks with him for training walks. =)

Honestly, can't really tell whether he is a mama or daddy's boy -- except for when one of us leaves the house. If daddy leaves, Wilson comes right back up to me. If I leave, he sits by the door until I come home (sometimes I go for an hour long run and he's still waiting for me, even though daddy and his two legged "brother" are upstairs eating breakfast and being nuts).


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

No question about it, Dexter is Mama's boy and Scarlet is Daddy's little girl.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is split between us. If she wants to cuddle or relax she wants to be with me. Daddy gets the big greeting when he walks in the door but I work from home. 
She stares at Daddy though like she is in love with him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rubes is deffo a dad's lass ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash was a mommas boy till he learn daddy was a better shot. Then he ditched me. June is a mommas girl. She gives other people the I can take it or leave it look. She always cuddles up to me, but will sigh and get up if anyone else sits by her.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Mine have no choice but to be a Mama's boy/girl, but the question in my house is who gets to be closer to Mama. Usually Penny wins because she's more pushy, but Cash has a trick when he needs some extra attention - when I'm opening the door for them to go out, Cash will wait until Penny runs out the door, then he'll run back inside and wait for me to sit down, then he crawls up in my lap.


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

When I'm strict on Kimber (not allowing jumping or play biting), he runs to Daddy. However, according to Daddy, he whines and refuses to settle down for a long time when I go to bed earlier than my husband. But he's awfully cute when my husband gets home from work and follows him around for awhile. So...maybe a little of both?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Watson is a total mamma's boy. He loves my husband, but is stuck to me like glue.


----------

